# Roccat Kone Maustasten



## Zockersepp (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo PCGH User
ich habe eine Roccat Kone funktioniert alles soweit ausser die Belegung der zusatz Maustasten zb:
1) Ich muss im Treiber wenn ich (zb die 5te taste einstellen möchte) ein Y in einem Spiel/Software haben möchte ein Z eingeben das kann doch nicht sein???

2) kann man die Maustasten auch so programmieren das man dort keine Buchstaben drauf hat sondern die Maustasten als Maustatsen nutzen kann? Weil bei meiner alten Gaming Maus für 30 € ausem Aldi(ja wahr gar nicht so schlecht lag gut in der hand leider kabellos) konnte ich die Zusatztasten auch als tatsächliche Zusatztasten nutzen also zum Beipsiel Maustaste 5 konnte ich drücken und dann im Spiel/Programm stand auch Maustaste 5!

3)Falls nicht welche Mäuse können dies? das dann auch tatsächlich Zusatztasten hat.


----------



## tronicr (24. Mai 2010)

Huhu,

Also ich kann dein Problem leider nicht nachvollziehen. In allen mir für diese Art der Tastenbelegung bekannten Spielen funktionieren die Zusatztasten tadellos, ohne je eine spezielle Einstellung dafür getroffen zu haben. Im Treiber sollte die 4. Maustaste auf "IE Forward" stehen, die 5. auf "IE Backward". Versuch es notfalls mit nem Treiberreset. Bei welchen Spielen/Programmen tritt das Problem auf?


----------



## Holger15 (24. Mai 2010)

1) Bei mir kommt ein Z, wenn ich auch auf Z drücke. Nur sind z.B. andere Tasten falsch belegt, anstatt ^ hab ich ein \

2) Ja. Ich glaube, dass du da einfach irgendeine funktion außer Assign a ... (die ganzen Teile damit ) bzw. Double-Click drauflegen musst. Dann kommt bei mir jedenfalls in Spielen Mousebutton 4,5 etc.


----------



## Zockersepp (24. Mai 2010)

ah kk Punkt 2) hat sich erledigt scheinbar mit der letzten firmware update wurde es hinzugefügt das es funktioniert

zu 1) egal wo egal ob es Herr der ringe online oder Teamspeak ist ich muss im treiber ein Z machen um ein Y im Spiel/Programm zu bekommen 

danke für die hilfe bzw. hinweisen das es mittlerweile geht mit den zusatztasten als Mousebutton 4,5 usw.


----------



## tronicr (24. Mai 2010)

Sofern sich 1) auf die Tastatur bezieht, liegt es schlicht und ergreifend am falsch eingestellten "Sprach-Layout" der Tastatur, die sodann auf amerikanisch gestellt wurde. 

Systemsteuerung -> Region und Sprache -> Tastaturen und Sprachen -> Tastaturen ändern -> auf "Hinzufügen" und "Deutsch (Deutschland)" auswählen und mit "OK" bestätigen; anschließend auf "nach oben", sodass das deutsche Layout an oberster Stelle steht; schließlich "Englisch (USA)" anklicken und "entfernen"

Das Problem sollte behoben sein.


----------



## Zockersepp (24. Mai 2010)

tronicr schrieb:


> Sofern sich 1) auf die Tastatur bezieht, liegt es schlicht und ergreifend am falsch eingestellten "Sprach-Layout" der Tastatur, die sodann auf amerikanisch gestellt wurde.
> 
> Systemsteuerung -> Region und Sprache -> Tastaturen und Sprachen -> Tastaturen ändern -> auf "Hinzufügen" und "Deutsch (Deutschland)" auswählen und mit "OK" bestätigen; anschließend auf "nach oben", sodass das deutsche Layout an oberster Stelle steht; schließlich "Englisch (USA)" anklicken und "entfernen"
> 
> Das Problem sollte behoben sein.


hat leider nichts gebracht weiterhin im maustreiber Y eingestellt im game kommt nen Z


----------



## Zockersepp (31. Mai 2010)

keiner eine Idee woran es liegen könnte das ich im Maustreiber ein Y eingeb und im Spiel ein Z kommt?


----------



## Bullveyr (31. Mai 2010)

Engl. Keyboard Layout, ich kenns zumindest von diversen Games, dass die config auf dem engl. Layout basiert.
Probier einfach mal ein paar andere Tasten, die beim deutschen und engl. Layout anders sind aus.

Das erklärt zwar nicht sie Ursache aber ist das Ganze für dich wirklich ein Problem?


----------



## Zockersepp (6. Juni 2010)

naja ein wirkliches Problem nicht aber ein bisschen schade find ichs schon naja egal 1 problem wurde ja wenigstens gelöst danke an alle 

MFG


----------

